# Canopy Reno



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

I've long been considering what I might do to my canopy to enable me to grow live plants and think I may have come up with a solution. My aquarium is 48" and there are two separate 22" canopies on it with standard package lighting.

I was thinking I could replace the current canopy with two of these:
http://www.thatpetplace.com/marineland-perfecto-glass-canopy-24in-12in

This would give me lots of glass that I could then purchase a better light strip to put above and allow me to grow plants. I was thinking something like this:

http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/lighting/led-strip-light-36-to-48.html

Would making a change like this enable me to grow plants? Is there a better way to go about this? The length of my aquarium with trim is approx. 48.25". I would be fine with a 36-48" light correct?

Perhaps most importantly, what would be the best bang for your buck light strip? My tank is relatively deep at 24".

Thanks Everyone.


----------

